# ANKARA | Yıldız Towers | 29 fl | 22 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Yıldız Towers*
*Ankara,Turkey*

http://www.fundagrup.com/projelerimiz

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl & 22 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by srknpower:


----------



## tzkprn (Mar 19, 2009)




----------

